# 2011 Olympia



## Uncreative123 (Aug 23, 2011)

2011 OLYMPIA WEEKEND

Obviously Jay is the guy to beat and he'll be hard to knock off- but my God, Phil Heath is lookin' hyuooooge 4 weeks out:

ARMED FOR THE "O" - Flex Online


Jay









Phil










and Kai has massive legs- just ridiculous:

KAI&#039;S LEGS! - Flex Online










inb4 everything...


----------



## jon66 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah man, I agree. Phil looks good - like he's tighter overall, if that doesnt sound bad... lol Maybe he's just got a bit less bf% in those pics than the other 2 guys, but for 4 weeks out its hard to say how the other guys'll look come O'time.

Still rootin' for Kai personally... ever since ive watched those youtube videos of him talking about his past/training/roots Ive been a big fan. Not to mention - who else in the industry has such entertaining posing routines?

Either way, getting excited to see how that weekend plays out...


----------



## jon66 (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh no! Branch Warren just withdrew from Mr.O with a torn quad injury. On bb.com it stated he slipped getting into his car and heard something snap in his left leg. After testing at the hospital, it was confirmed that he torn a muscle in his quad. Ouch!!!

He was said to be one of Cutler's main rivals this year too...

Article here:
Bodybuilding.com - 2011 Mr. Olympia Shocker: Branch Warren Out Of The 2011 Contest!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 24, 2011)

GO HEATH WOOOOOOHHHH!!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Aug 24, 2011)

jon66 said:


> Oh no! Branch Warren just withdrew from Mr.O with a torn quad injury. On bb.com it stated he slipped getting into his car and heard something snap in his left leg. After testing at the hospital, it was confirmed that he torn a muscle in his quad. Ouch!!!
> 
> He was said to be one of Cutler's main rivals this year too...
> 
> ...




Phil is definitely 'the' rival this year. I always thought Branch's legs were too big for the rest of his body. Don't know how he got third last year. I also don't know how you can slip getting into your car in the summer and tear a muscle....but that sucks.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 24, 2011)

This guy...






Seriously though... I have to root for my hometown guy.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 26, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> Phil is definitely 'the' rival this year. I always thought Branch's legs were too big for the rest of his body. Don't know how he got third last year. I also don't know how you can slip getting into your car in the summer and tear a muscle....but that sucks.



Thats exactly my thoughts as well,Branch has a VERY hard and grainy look but his legs seem to make him disproportionate and emphasise his short stature.I'm rooting for Phil.I think the only downside he has is his narrow chest.I mean even beside jay his back looks great,his calves have no sign of black man syndrome and his guns,plus he has a slender waist.

however,Kai may be able to come out very strong and win it,just cos he's a freak.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Aug 26, 2011)

I miss Ronnie


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 27, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> I miss Ronnie



"Light Weight!!!!"

"Ain't nothin' but a peanut!"


----------



## Uncreative123 (Aug 28, 2011)

errrrbody wanna be a bodybuilder, but ain't nobody wanna lift no HEAVY-ASS WEIGHT.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 16, 2011)

here's the link for the live stream over on bb.com
Bodybuilding.com: 2011 Mr. Olympia FREE Live Webcast, Sponsored By MuscleTech!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 16, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> "Light Weight!!!!"
> 
> "Ain't nothin' but a peanut!"



All because of "dat dere Celltech."


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> here's the link for the live stream over on bb.com
> Bodybuilding.com: 2011 Mr. Olympia FREE Live Webcast, Sponsored By MuscleTech!





Dude, awesome. Definitely watching this.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 16, 2011)

well errm....Jay doesn't look like he's giving up easily


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 16, 2011)

these guys live and breathe steroids


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 16, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> these guys live and breath steroids



How would you know that? you seen their cycles? You'd be surprised how little some of them take.

They live and breath BODYBUILDING.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 16, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> these guys live and *breathe* dat dere Celltech






Wingchunwarrior said:


> They live and *breathe* BODYBUILDING.



Fixed.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> How would you know that? you seen their cycles? You'd be surprised how little some of them take.
> 
> They live and breath BODYBUILDING.





Eh, in most cases they're still taking at least 2-3g/wk which is only moderate considering their size and history. But yeah, still a lot less than some of those up and coming IFBB competitors.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 16, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> Eh, in most cases they're still taking at least 2-3g/wk which is only moderate considering their size and history. But yeah, still a lot less than some of those up and coming IFBB competitors.




Yeah but the thing is,there's a certain point where more isn't more,where a higher dose has no anabolic benefit over a smaller dose.It really depends on the person.One guy may react to a higher dose and can take huge cycles but another guy will take the same dose and receive no benefits over a smaller dose just more/worse side effects.

Two guys i can think of who didn't/don't use huge cycles are Dorian Yates and Lee Priest.Now Lee Priest is a very outspoken and down to earth guy and i very much believe the cycle he said he was taking is in fact true.As for Dorian,i don't doubt his supposed cycle but anyone can say anything.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm into the sport and I can guarantee you that it is not humanly possible to get that big without taking some time of anabolic steroid.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 16, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> I'm into the sport and I can guarantee you that it is not humanly possible to get that big without taking some time of anabolic steroid.



 No one is saying that they don't take steroids.It's just your post made out as if 

loads of steroids=size of Jay Cutler





Also since when has everyone forgotten the other drugs these guys take eh?
Insulin(THE most anabolic substance known to man) and Human growth hormone.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Yeah but the thing is,there's a certain point where more isn't more,where a higher dose has no anabolic benefit over a smaller dose.It really depends on the person.One guy may react to a higher dose and can take huge cycles but another guy will take the same dose and receive no benefits over a smaller dose just more/worse side effects.
> 
> Two guys i can think of who didn't/don't use huge cycles are Dorian Yates and Lee Priest.Now Lee Priest is a very outspoken and down to earth guy and i very much believe the cycle he said he was taking is in fact true.As for Dorian,i don't doubt his supposed cycle but anyone can say anything.




That's what I said? And what you're referring to is 'the law of diminishing returns'. Though it's not true that a higher dose will have NO benefit, it just becomes less and less almost to the point of nothing (i.e. diminishing) and not worth doing (because of cost and health risks at that point); I always compare it to Calculus and an X/Y chart where the line is always getting closer to zero, but never actually gets there. 2g/wk is more or less 'maintenance' at that stage. That's not to say that they didn't take a lot more than that years ago prior to getting to where they are now. 

Again, like I already said, most, if not all the guys in the Olympia are running moderate doses- nothing crazy.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 16, 2011)

I wasn't focusing on Jay cutler, have you seen Kai Greene's legs lately. What I'm trying to say is that the combination of supplements and anabolic substances such as GH and steroids really pushes the limit in muscle formation.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 16, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> That's what I said? And what you're referring to is 'the law of diminishing returns'. Though it's not true that a higher dose will have NO benefit, it just becomes less and less almost to the point of nothing (i.e. diminishing) and not worth doing (because of cost and health risks at that point); I always compare it to Calculus and an X/Y chart where the line is always getting closer to zero, but never actually gets there. 2g/wk is more or less 'maintenance' at that stage. That's not to say that they didn't take a lot more than that years ago prior to getting to where they are now.
> 
> Again, like I already said, most, if not all the guys in the Olympia are running moderate doses- nothing crazy.



Yep.Me saying no benefit,me being blunt.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 16, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> I wasn't focusing on Jay cutler, have you seen Kai Greene's legs lately. What I'm trying to say is that the combination of supplements and anabolic substances such as GH and steroids really pushes the limit in muscle formation.



No I realise you weren't focusing on Jay Cutler but closely look at your first statement 

"these guys live and breath steroids"

Now interpretation is a beautiful and varied thing but from what you said its hard to ignore that you implied that the muscular development of ifbb pros is mostly down to steroids.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 16, 2011)

Some of you guys are also forgetting the most important part of the equation.......... the training.

Semi-related analogy;
Barry Bonds didn't hit those 73 home runs just by taking steroids. He worked his ass off cultivating the perfect "slugger's" swing and lifting in the weight room.

These guys have decided to dedicate their lives to bodybuilding, and the 'roids just come with the territory. The training, the diet, the supplements and the steroids are all part of what makes them the best in their sport. If you really think just anyone can get that big purely off steroids, go ahead and try it. I've known a few lazy guys who took a few cycles, then ate shitty and trained lazy. I can tell you they didn't look anything like any of the guys posted above.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 17, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Some of you guys are also forgetting the most important part of the equation.......... the training.
> 
> Semi-related analogy;
> Barry Bonds didn't hit those 73 home runs just by taking steroids. He worked his ass off cultivating the perfect "slugger's" swing and lifting in the weight room.
> ...



I don't think anyone was forgetting anything about training and I think we've probably all seen BSF at this point. I even saw it in theaters, lol. 


I just got done watching the pre-judging and I think it's obvious Phil is going to take the Sandow this year. Phil and Jay are 1 and 2 no doubt. 3-6 will be interesting.

I'm predicting:

1) Phil Heath
2) Jay Cutler
3) Kai Greene
4) Victor Martinez
5) Dennis Wolf
6) Dexter Jackson

Though realistically I think Kai should finish around 4-5.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 17, 2011)

Finals about to start....on live:

Bodybuilding.com: 2011 Mr. Olympia FREE Live Webcast, Sponsored By MuscleTech!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 17, 2011)

Holy Crap, Phil Heath looked amazing!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats to Phil Heath, the 2011 Olympia Winner!!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> I don't think anyone was forgetting anything about training and I think we've probably all seen BSF at this point. I even saw it in theaters, lol.
> 
> 
> I just got done watching the pre-judging and I think it's obvious Phil is going to take the Sandow this year. Phil and Jay are 1 and 2 no doubt. 3-6 will be interesting.
> ...





Well, I got the top 7 right. That was amazing. Phil is going to be an amazing Mr. Olympia. I think he'll do great things for the sport. He's very well spoken compared to some of the others. 

That was probably the best Olympia to date. Very emotional too with Jay and Phil. Just awesome overall.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 18, 2011)

Just watched a bunch of the vids, awesome stuff!


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 18, 2011)

I missed out on the final, I was to bust looking at those IFBB pro bikini models


----------

